# username



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, would it be possible to change my user id to TT8 as opposed to tt8.

many thanks

Gwyn


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I will PM Admin for you.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ROSAN KABAL!


----------

